# Hydroconquest 21mm bracelets help....



## Gadget21 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi everyone, glad to see a Longines forum up and running :-!
Does anyone know of a good supplier of aftermarket steel bracelets for 41mm Hydroconquest with the 21mm lug width?
These are just about impossible to find and when I do see them, they are with the straight not curved end pieces o|
When I contacted the AD my eyes nearly popped out of my head with the asking price.
I read around that 22mm rubber straps will squeeze on just fine and the 22mm steel bracelets with straight ends will fit after a bit of a shave but I'd love to have the finished look that proper fitting cuved ends would give b-)
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## willx45x (Jan 5, 2010)

My new 41mm Hydro Conquest arrived today and I'm curious as well. I'd like to buy a rubber strap for it - if 22mm will fit fine, that's the way I'll go. I'm very happy with the quality of the bracelet, but would be curious if it's even possible to find a supplier for 21mm straps. My guess is they don't exist. The lug width is my only real issue with the watch - guess they want you to buy your replacement straps from the AD!

w


----------



## Sodiac (Dec 6, 2008)

I've fit a couple of 22 mm straps to 21 mm lugs with no problem. 0.5 mm per side is pretty tiny, and just about any cloth, textile or rubber strap can be squeezed between your fingers more than 0.5 mm on a side, so should be no problem at all.


----------



## mike a (Apr 3, 2010)

if you guys try the 22mm please post an update on how it works because i've been trying to add a rubber strap to my hydroconquest as well.


----------



## GearSlammer (Jul 7, 2009)

http://www.watch-band-center.com/shop-watchstrap.html has been recommended before, i think in the strap section of the forums. i havent looked in a while, but it might help.
also, for rare items such as this, i would try ebay. maybe type "21mm stainless" in your search query.


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

Why not a genuine Longines Rubber strap with deployant?


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

Gadget21 said:


> Does anyone know of a good supplier of aftermarket steel bracelets for 41mm Hydroconquest with the 21mm lug width?


 
I know nothing about them (quality, reliability, their very existence...), but some company named Tung Choy Watches sells a 21mm mesh bracelet for about $60 USD. The only result for a search on Tung Choy on this site turned up this:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=391370&highlight=tung+choy

I'm considering the 39mm Hydroconquest and my effort to find alternatives to the standard steel bracelet has met with limited success as well.


----------



## claydd (Jul 8, 2008)

FINALLY someone has done that. Thanks for the pics. Looks good overall but I imagine that strap is specifically for the chrono's thicker case?, thus the extra bit past the lugs that sticks up and rubs the bezel. I assume it doesn't interfere with functionality, but just a visual issue for me.

Has anyone put a NATO on it? I've held my black and gray Bond up to my longines and I think it looks good, but overall I think the watch is a bit less "sporty" than other divers and wouldn't match well with the sporty bond. The Legend Diver looks fantastic on a bond in the pictures I've seen, however.


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

claydd said:


> FINALLY someone has done that. Thanks for the pics. Looks good overall but I imagine that strap is specifically for the chrono's thicker case?, thus the extra bit past the lugs that sticks up and rubs the bezel. I assume it doesn't interfere with functionality, but just a visual issue for me.


The rubber does not touch or interfere with the bezel. The way it meets up with the bezel makes it looks as though it was made for it.


----------



## PrecisionInTime (Aug 8, 2016)

Dang... That strap fits nice. How much was it from Longines?


----------



## Neon831 (Sep 26, 2016)

Looks really gorgeous. My model is L3.642.4 is it the same model?
Could you advise the strap serial number?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

The 21 mm lugs pose no issue at all for aftermarket leather rubber or nato canvas. Only steel. The bracelet it comes with is pretty good in my experience, so really you are looking to have options to vary from that steel. Just about every non steel strap has a little "give" in it and 22mm will be fine. I got mine on a black carbon Hirsch at moment with red stitching - amazing how the tiny speck of red on the end of the second hand picks out the red stitching on the strap


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> The 21 mm lugs pose no issue at all for aftermarket leather rubber or nato canvas. Only steel. The bracelet it comes with is pretty good in my experience, so really you are looking to have options to vary from that steel. Just about every non steel strap has a little "give" in it and 22mm will be fine. I got mine on a black carbon Hirsch at moment with red stitching - amazing how the tiny speck of red on the end of the second hand picks out the red stitching on the strap












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bunt (Jan 18, 2012)

the OP posted this back in 2010, so i wonder if you'd get a response about the rubber strap....


that said, on a tangential note, I have an OEM 21mm bracelet for the 39mm hydroconquest available for sale, so if anyone needs one, PM me!


----------

